# Schwinn Racer Single Speed



## ebasnett (Feb 14, 2022)

Bought this on Facebook marketplace. Going to pick it up in the morning. (Sorry for the terrible seller photos). It’s a 1970-something Schwinn Racer in single speed and coaster brake. I don’t run across many single speed lightweights, so I snapped this one up. (Also doesn’t hurt that Campus Green is my favorite Schwinn color).


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 14, 2022)

It looks pretty well complete.  It could use a cleaning and probably re-grease everything. It looks like the chain got into something corrosive and then sat because it's pretty rusty compared to everything else. You'll probably want a new chain. But it doesn't look like too difficult of a project. It should ride nicely, especially if you live in a flat area.


----------



## ebasnett (Feb 15, 2022)

Wow! Went to pick it up. It’s a ‘71. Seller was the original owner who bought it in 1972, rode it about 6 months and then stuck it in storage. 

The chrome is beautiful. Has a couple of dents in the top of the rear fender from getting bumped around in storage. Original tires and tubes. The tires have almost no wear, but unfortunately they’re crumbly. It even still has the always-broken reflector on the back fender and it’s perfect.

I’ve definitely done worse for $75!


----------



## schwinnman67 (Feb 15, 2022)

Nice find. Never had a Racer single speed, but have a Speedster single.


----------



## irideiam (Feb 15, 2022)

ebasnett said:


> Wow! Went to pick it up. It’s a ‘71. Seller was the original owner who bought it in 1972, rode it about 6 months and then stuck it in storage.
> 
> The chrome is beautiful. Has a couple of dents in the top of the rear fender from getting bumped around in storage. Original tires and tubes. The tires have almost no wear, but unfortunately they’re crumbly. It even still has the always-broken reflector on the back fender and it’s perfect.
> 
> I’ve definitely done worse for $75!



'71 was the last year of the Racer in '72 they became Speedsters even still had the S5 rims, I have a Campus '72 Green Speedster SS  in the 24" frame, yours looks like a 22" from the pics. Love the single speed Lightweights, I also have a '74 SS Speedster that came with the S6 rims.


----------



## kostnerave (Feb 18, 2022)

I believe that is a '71. It's the only year that Schwinn used that font on the chainguard for the Racer. It's a beauty!


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 19, 2022)

Very nice bike.


----------



## rickpaulos (Feb 20, 2022)

I got this 1971 small frame size Racer basket case a couple years ago.

Before and after photos.


----------

